
Duplicacy: cross-platform cloud backup tool based on lock-free deduplication - acrosync
https://github.com/gilbertchen/duplicacy-beta
======
de_dave

      During beta testing only binaries are available.
    

Why?! Surely this is the optimum time to provide source code, given the amount
of trust one has to place in these things to not lose/misplace your data.

~~~
Titanous
Especially when crypto is involved. Given the large number of completely
broken cryptosystems, making this open source will give it a fighting chance
to not be entirely broken.

~~~
eis
Anything that handles critical data and sends it encrypted to third parties
needs to be open source in this day and age or wont be used by people who take
their data serious. Actually it doesn't even need to be sent to third parties
to hit the open source requirement. Having crypto involved like you said is
reason enough.

------
BetaCygni
Attic + s3cmd sync works fine for me. At least, well enough that I won't be
using a closed-source solution. If this is released as open source, great!

~~~
mahyarm
With s3cmd, don't you have to have a local copy of the backup somewhere
although? So you have the content and the backup at the same spot, you can't
directly backup to a remote server that way.

~~~
BetaCygni
Yes, you need to have a local backup. I actually prefer that, it's another
backup location for when files are accidentally (or deliberately) deleted or
damaged.

------
Gazooo
How is this different than
[http://duplicity.nongnu.org/](http://duplicity.nongnu.org/) ??

~~~
acrosync
There is a section comparing Duplicacy with others:
[https://github.com/gilbertchen/duplicacy-beta#comparison-
wit...](https://github.com/gilbertchen/duplicacy-beta#comparison-with-other-
backup-tools)

~~~
kirushik
BTW, why does your comparison table says "Full Snapshot: No" for duplicity?
One can definitely use `duplicity full` to explicitly ask for a full backup.

~~~
acrosync
By "full snapshot" I meant an incremental backup that still appears to be a
full one. A full backup in duplicity is not an incremental backup so it is not
qualified as a full "snapshot".

------
aorth
I've been using Tarsnap for personal, encrypted, deduplicated backups for a
few years. It's not shiny, but it works fantastically.

[https://www.tarsnap.com/](https://www.tarsnap.com/)

~~~
dexterdog
But it is obscenely expensive. 1TB would cost you $256/month plus $256 to to
your initial backup and another $256 if you ever need to restore.

------
linuxready
Very interesting. Is it using VSS to backup on Windows ? Otherwise I don't see
how it can really achieve a complete correct backup on Windows.

The best cross-platform backup tool I have found is Burp. However it doesn't
backup to cloud.

~~~
acrosync
Yes, there is a -vss option for the backup command.

------
jmtd
Obligatory obnam plug: [http://obnam.org](http://obnam.org)

------
olalonde
Wish I had seen this a few days earlier before throwing together my own AWS
backup scripts ([https://github.com/olalonde/offsite-aws-
backup](https://github.com/olalonde/offsite-aws-backup)). Does this also
support database backups?

~~~
acrosync
It should. The variable-size chunking algorithm works well with database
files.

